# If I have a question about...



## firefightrsflame (Jul 27, 2008)

My husband, bless his sweet heart, brought me home a list of local breeders that he found off the internet so I could do more of my GSD research. 

I want to see if anyone has heard good or bad about any of these breeders before I really dive in. Do I drop the list in the general information" area of the forum or "chosing a breeder", right here in this area?


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Put it under the "choosing a breeder" section.


----------



## firefightrsflame (Jul 27, 2008)

thank you Tracy!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

